# طلب برنامج ARCGIS لنظام ويندوز 7 64bit



## مارتن حربي (1 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للاخوة والاخوات في هذا المنتدى الكريم
اريد برنامج ARCGIS لنظام ويندوز سفن وبالتحديد 64 bit
مع شرح طريقة التنصيب

مع الشكر الجزيل 
اخوكم 
المهندس علي


----------

